# Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2009)

*Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Dezember 2009)

*Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]*

Warum eigentlich wieder NUR Notebooks mit Intel CPU? Hatte eigentlich nen HP Notebook mit AMD CPU im Auge.
Saturn und MediaMarkt haben das mit dem Deal von AMD und Intel auch noch nicht mitbekommen und verkaufen weiterhin nur Intel Systeme. Bei Anfrage heißt es dann z.Bsp. "Ja AMD Prozessesoren werden zu schnell heiß und sterben weg" Aha! Ich hab selten so gelacht


----------



## Artur72 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich wieder NUR Notebooks mit Intel CPU? Hatte eigentlich nen HP Notebook mit AMD CPU im Auge.
> Saturn und MediaMarkt haben das mit dem Deal von AMD und Intel auch noch nicht mitbekommen und verkaufen weiterhin nur Intel Systeme. Bei Anfrage heißt es dann z.Bsp. "Ja AMD Prozessesoren werden zu schnell heiß und sterben weg" Aha! Ich hab selten so gelacht




hmm joa... aber im mobilem Segment ist Intel einfach mit Abstand besser als AMD, sei es von Temperatur bis Performance, aber jedem das seine


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]*

gelungene marketingaktion, wer eh kaufen wollte, wird jetzt dort kaufen, in der hoffnung es bezahlt zu bekommen...die mehrverkäufe decken die 10 notebooks wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches.


im mobilem segment würde ich kein amd kaufen.
wie oben schon gesagt, die temperaturen, performance usw...da ist intel einfach weit vorne.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Notebooksbilliger.de verschenkt zehn Notebooks inklusive Zubehör [Anzeige]*



feivel schrieb:


> gelungene marketingaktion, wer eh kaufen wollte, wird jetzt dort kaufen, in der hoffnung es bezahlt zu bekommen...die mehrverkäufe decken die 10 notebooks wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches.
> 
> 
> im mobilem segment würde ich kein amd kaufen.
> wie oben schon gesagt, die temperaturen, performance usw...da ist intel einfach weit vorne.


 
Naju nen Athlon II X2 L335 ist sehr performant und nen gutes Notebook damit hält trotzdem damit 7h+ durch. Die Zeiten der Dominanz von Intel in diesem Segment sind also langsam vorbei


----------

